# Green tree frog



## MaddyLovesFrogs (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what type of frog this is?


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 28, 2009)

golden bell frog maybe what state are you in??


----------



## MaddyLovesFrogs (Apr 28, 2009)

Nsw


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 28, 2009)

it could be a growling grass frog but i really doubt it. one piccie looks like a bell the other look like a gtf or a white lipped frog.


----------



## cris (Apr 28, 2009)

Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (_L.fallax_)


----------



## MaddyLovesFrogs (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## spydalover (Apr 28, 2009)

could be a dwarf green tree frog


----------

